# Lipperlandstern hat Geburtstag



## crash (25 März 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Kollege Lipperlandstern.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 März 2008)

Hallo Lipperlandstern

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag. 

Gruss

Audsuperuser


----------



## vierlagig (25 März 2008)

joah! alles gute auch von mir!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 März 2008)

Hallo Axel,
alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Dir wird ja gleich in zwei Threads gratuliert. Was für eine Ehre. Feier Deinen runden Geburtstag schön und vor allem ordentlich. Als Schwabe hättest Du ja jetzt das magische Alter erreicht.


----------



## Steve81 (25 März 2008)

Von mir auch alles Gute! :sm20:


----------



## mst (25 März 2008)

:sm20: Ich wünsche ebenfall alles Gute!


----------



## jabba (25 März 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute .


----------



## zotos (25 März 2008)

Herzliche Glückwünsche von außerhalb des Lipperlandes ins Lipperland.


----------



## online (25 März 2008)

Herzliche Glückwünsche auch von innerhalb des Lipperlandes!!!


----------



## OHGN (25 März 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## HDD (25 März 2008)

Alles Gute!
Pass auf das Du in deinem Alter nicht ausrutscht bei dem Wetter! 

HDD


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 März 2008)

Hallo Axel,
:sm20: und :sm24: 
nochmals aus dem Lipperland an den anderen Lipperländer die allerbesten Wünsche zum Geburtstag.

Nachtrag :  Willkommen bei den U-Fu's ...


----------



## diabolo150973 (25 März 2008)

Ich wünsche auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!

:sm20:


----------



## edison (25 März 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Kai (25 März 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20: 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (25 März 2008)

Hallo!

Auch meinerseits alles gute zum Burzldag!
(Und Trinke immer nur so viel, wie mit Gewalt rein geht!)

Gruß
Timo


----------



## MSB (25 März 2008)

Geburtstagsgrüße ins Lipperland!
	:sm20:


----------



## repök (25 März 2008)

Alles Gute!


----------



## marlob (25 März 2008)

Auch von mir alle Gute zum Geburtstag.
:sm20:


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 März 2008)

hallo,
auch aus dem harz alles gute.


----------



## godi (25 März 2008)

Hallo!

Von mir auch noch alles gute zu deinem Geburtstag!


----------



## kermit (25 März 2008)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch!*

Applaus, Applaus, Applaaaaaaaus !!!


----------



## Question_mark (25 März 2008)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch*

Hallo,

dem LiLaStern auch meine herzlichen Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag, alles Gute, Erfolg und Gesundheit wünscht Dir

Question_mark


----------



## gravieren (25 März 2008)

Von mir auch noch alles gute zu deinem Geburtstag! 

Und zusätzlich Glück und Liebe von deiner Frau.

(Bist du überhaupt verheiratet, hast zeit für eine Frau  )


----------



## MW (26 März 2008)

Auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute :sm20:


----------



## Roos (26 März 2008)

Auch von mir beste Glückwünsche:sm20:


----------



## afk (26 März 2008)

Wie immer von mir nachträglich 







Gruß Axel


----------



## andre (26 März 2008)

Hallo,
ins Lipperland die besten Wünsche zum runden Geburtstag!:sm24: 

Gruß Andre


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 März 2008)

*Danke*

Vielen Dank für die vielen Glückwünsche... zu meinem Erschrecken habe ich festgestellt das mein Voting zur Alterstruktur nicht mehr passt..... könnte das mal jemand anpassen ????  

Vielen Dank

Axel


----------



## Zefix (28 März 2008)

Von mir auch nachträglich alles gute :sm20: 

Kaum schaust paar tage nicht rein, nur noch alte Säcke hier *ROFL*


----------

